# news 11/13



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Fritz Joins Skyforce Coaching Staff

*









Sioux Falls, S.D. (November 12, 2007) - The Sioux Falls Skyforce announced today that Tony Fritz has been named as an assistant coach for the 2007-08 season. He comes to Sioux Falls after serving in the same capacity with the back-to-back CBA Champion Yakama Sun Kings the past two seasons. Fritz replaces Bob Thornton who accepted a scouting position with the Seattle SuperSonics. 
"We are excited about the hiring of Tony Fritz as our assistant coach for the upcoming season," said head coach Nate Tibbetts. "He has a lot of experience in minor league basketball and has worked under some successful head coaches."

Fritz was originally hired by the Sun Kings as a coaching intern when Paul Woolpert took over as head coach 32 games into the 1997-98 season. He was promoted to assistant coach the following season and remained on staff until the Sun Kings franchise was forced to shut down when the CBA ceased operations in February of 2001. The franchise returned for the 2002-03 season after a one-year hiatus and Fritz was hired to serve as the assistant coach for Bill Bayno. After teaching and coaching high school basketball for two seasons Fritz was reunited with Coach Woolpert in Yakima from 2004-06. He has been on the bench for four ('00, '03, '06, '07) of the franchises five CBA championships.

The home opener is set for Saturday, Nov. 24 against the Tulsa 66ers. Tipoff is set for 7 p.m. at the Sioux Falls Arena. The first 500 kids in attendance will receive a free Skyforce jersey courtesy of MetaBank. For information on group, season and single game tickets please contact a Skyforce representative at (605) 332-0605.
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Mad Ants Host Second Select-A-Seat Open House*










Opening Tip-Off for the Fort Wayne Mad Ants 2007-2008 inaugural season is less than two weeks away! Are you interested in purchasing season tickets and want to see what the Mad Ants are all about? Or are you already a ticket holder and want to get a sneak preview of the excitement surrounding the Mad Ants? Then come out to our Select-A-Seat open house on Wednesday, November 14th from 4:00-6:30pm at the Allen County War Memorial Coliseum. Come check out your view of all the action in your actual game day seats and see the Mad Ants hard at work for their first practice on their newly-laid home court. If you do not have season tickets yet, it's not too late, you will have the opportunity to hand pick your seats for this upcoming season. The Mad Ants' staff and coaches will be there to answer all of your questions about this upcoming season. 
The Mad Ants are entering their first week of training camp with a training camp roster of 17 players, including former IU standouts Rod Wilmont and Earl Calloway. The team will be hitting the gym hard during the next week in preparation for opening tip-off on Friday, November 23rd at 7:30pm at the Allen County War Memorial Coliseum. Be one of the first to see these future stars in Fort Wayne, come join us this Wednesday! 
Unable to make it to the Select-A-Seat night? Call 260-469-HOOP (4667) to purchase your tickets today, or stop by our office, located in the Papermill Office Park at 1910 St. Joe Center Road, Suite 61 in Fort Wayne. You can also browse our website at www.fortwaynehoops.com. 
The NBA Development League is the NBA's official minor league, and the first-ever basketball league with direct affiliations to NBA teams. Now in its seventh season the D-League's goals are to provide affordable, NBA-caliber entertainment to fans of its 14 teams, as well as continue to develop players, coaches, referees and front-office personnel for the NBA. As the single source for in-season player "call-ups" to the NBA, fans of the D-League enjoy the highest caliber of basketball played outside the NBA. In fact, former D-League players represented 10 percent of NBA players on 2007-08 opening day rosters, numbering 44 in total. In addition, the D-League has produced 25 percent of current NBA referees and 16 current NBA coaches, including head coach Sam Vincent with the Charlotte Bobcats. The D-League is an innovative and rapidly growing sports property that also serves as an experimental testing ground for new initiatives of the NBA and its teams, provides continuing education and professional development resources for its players, and is committed to serving its local communities through D-LEAGUE CARES and grassroots efforts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Thunderbirds present NBA, N(o) B(oys) A(llowed)*










Albuquerque, N.M., November 13, 2007- The Albuquerque Thunderbirds will host NBA, (N)o (B)oys (A)llowed on Thursday, November 15, at Tingley Coliseum, from 5:30 p.m. to 7 p.m. The event, which is aimed at educating women about the rules of basketball features the chance to win two round-trip tickets on American Airlines and refreshment, is free to the public. 
Thunderbirds players, along with members of the coaching staff will be on hand to interact with participants during on-court demonstrations of team defensive and offensive philosophies, while answering questions from the participants. Attendees will also tour the locker rooms and seating areas for a look "behind the scenes" at Tingley Coliseum. Women can also expect to learn basic rules of the NBA, referee signals and about the work the Thunderbirds do in the community.

"This is a great opportunity for ladies of all ages to learn a little more about the game and hopefully, a few of them will knock out some holiday shopping while they are there", said Thunderbirds Team President Billy Widner. "My wife attended a similar event with the Dallas Mavericks and loved it." 

Thunderbirds training camp continues through November 22nd. Sessions are considered open practices for members of the media. Please contact Sean McLaughlin in advance to confirm location and time of practice sessions. 

Additionally, All season ticket holders and media members are invited to meet the team at Carrabba's Restaurant on Wednesday, November 14th from 5:30 to 7:00pm. 

The Thunderbirds season tips off at home on November 23 against the Idaho Stampede at 7 p.m. Thunderbirds 2007-08 season tickets are on sale now and can be purchased at abqtbirds.com or at the Thunderbirds front office at 111 Lomas Blvd. NE, Suite 240, Albuquerque, NM 87102. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK. 

The Thunderbirds stay focused on the community by participating in community events such as the Read to Achieve Program as well as D-League Cares. In the past two seasons the Thunderbirds have worked almost 3,000 hours in the community, staying dedicated to Albuquerque and New Mexico.

The NBA Development League is the NBA's official minor league, and the first-ever basketball league with direct affiliations to NBA teams. Now in its seventh season the D-League's goals are to provide affordable, NBA-caliber entertainment to fans of its 14 teams, as well as continue to develop players, coaches, referees and front-office personnel for the NBA. As the single source for in-season player "call-ups" to the NBA, fans of the D-League enjoy the highest caliber of basketball played outside the NBA. In fact, former D-League players represented 10 percent of NBA players on 2007-08 opening day rosters, numbering 44 in total. In addition, the D-League has produced 25 percent of current NBA referees and 16 current NBA coaches, including head coach Sam Vincent with the Charlotte Bobcats. The D-League is an innovative and rapidly growing sports property that also serves as an experimental testing ground for new initiatives of the NBA and its teams, provides continuing education and professional development resources for its players, and is committed to serving its local communities through D-LEAGUE CARES and grassroots efforts. 

Individually, the Thunderbirds have had two player call-ups, two front office call-ups, two training staff call-ups and three call-ups from the Storm Chasers Dance and Cheer squad.

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the D-League offers NBA-quality basketball and fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.


----------

